# help me out here...



## Primal Kuen (Oct 5, 2007)

I posted in the general forum about my situation " bummed and confused"...but the skinny of it is I'm taking wing chun, for about 4 months now, and I'm concerned about the lack of sparring and for that matter we can't even watch the advanced classes where sparring does take place.

In my school we don't spar until blue sash ( ie 1 1/2 years or so )... for now it's alot of slow motion movements and very difficult strength building stances. 

 I was looking into something a bit more hands on training...so I figured JKD . BUT it seems the web sites I've checked out around here the jkd seems just like MMA schools.

 What makes JKD different from MMA ? I guess that's the Q I'm getting at...secondly any help in finding a JKD school close to me would be great. I live in Arlington TX
    thanks


----------



## dungeonworks (Oct 7, 2007)

Primal Kuen said:


> I posted in the general forum about my situation " bummed and confused"...but the skinny of it is I'm taking wing chun, for about 4 months now, and I'm concerned about the lack of sparring and for that matter we can't even watch the advanced classes where sparring does take place.
> 
> In my school we don't spar until blue sash ( ie 1 1/2 years or so )... for now it's alot of slow motion movements and very difficult strength building stances.
> 
> ...



Essentially, JKD is MMA.  Some JKD schools follow the lead of Dan Inosanto and others do what Bruce Lee was doing 40 yrs ago...and yet others are in a completely different direction.  I am not commenting on who or which is correct because I see JKD = MMA but MMA is more of a sport focus while JKD seems more non-sport oriented.  There seems to be a lot of bad blood between the factions holding different ideas of JKD and what it really is.  One thing that is certain is that is is just a name....a marketable name attributed to the most famous martial artist of our time.  

I may be mistaken, but I believe Bruce Lee himself scrapped the whole JKD idea right before he died.  Probably seen/foreseen  too many people turning him and his  martial theory into a follow the leader session.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 7, 2007)

Must agree with what has been said.  MMA and JKD is relatively the same, depending (quite a bit) on the instructor of either or.  Plus it can be difficult to find a 'real' JKD school, (that's a totally different thread all together in my opinion.)​


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 2, 2007)

Sounds to me like you enjoy the fight. Im with you on that!
It is always hard to be held back, but that makes the moment when you are granted permission all the better.

But please, be patient and give Wing Chun a chance.  I too am just beginning it, so I completely understand what you mean.

I do not believe however that MMA and JKD are the same, but thats just my opinion.  I believe that JKD has a more scientific approach in its concept then MMA.  The sheer number of different martial arts borrowed from in JKD dwarfs that of MMA.  The very defensive posture of JKD also comes to mind when talking about the differences of the two.

This is not to mean that MMA is not effective, because it is more "overdaring" then JKD.  But in that way it can be more dangerous to learn, because the practitioner is primarily more offensive, and more prone to being exposed to attack in MMA.

Finding a Jeet Kune Do school is extremely difficult, but I wish you all the luck, just make sure to let us know when you do


----------



## g-bells (Nov 5, 2007)

try JKD/Kali Academy


----------



## scorpiuskhan (Jan 4, 2008)

In the system you are learning, You must first develop and practice to perfection certain basic drills and sensitivities in your body and limbs that will turn them into weapons. If you try to spar early on knowing and understanding only a little in that system, You may develop bad habits and mistakes into your muscle memory. Before you can conquer others, you must first conquer yourself.
        Once you have developed a better understanding and muscle memory, then you have good wing chun weapon arms and hands for sparring and combat. Chi is an important key element to devastatingly effective wing chun. Good luck and hang in there. Patience and dilligent training is the key to rewarding ***-kicking /spirit elevating results.
       I was just like you when I was starting Kung Fu. My poor friends had to endure me always trying "moves'' on them.


----------



## rogerclf1 (Jan 9, 2008)

IMO JKD concepts is a lot like MMA.  I used to Practice JKDC, but now I train in Original JKD and I see a big difference.  It has a lot to do with footwork and speed, developing reaction and accuracy, keeping loose and flexible.  I know MMA has this but it is taught a different way.


----------

